# Malwarebytes Upgrade



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Has anyone upgraded their Malwarebytes to the new version (3.7.1.2839) yet ?

I've been getting pop-ups to do so for a few days now. I'm waiting to see if there are any problems with it before upgrading myself.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I upgraded to it from version 3.6.1.2711, and it retained all my personal settings.

As far as I can tell, it works fine in my Windows 7 and 10 PC's.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dlipman (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes. However there is an inconsistent problem where the upgrade removes the Context Scan.

After the version replacement, Context Menu item "Scan with Malwarebytes" was enabled but was NOT present.

Had to toggle the setting for the Context Menu [ Disable and then Enable ] for it to again be present.

This is a reported bug.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I keep very few entries enabled in the context menu and don't use MBAM in that manner.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Is this the Free or Paid version?


----------



## dlipman (Feb 14, 2013)

There is only one retail version of software. 
However the application of a License Key unlocks the Paid-For capabilities of the software.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

BUT, does this version also include the AV as the earlier version of 3 did?


----------



## dlipman (Feb 14, 2013)

AV ?
Malwarebytes (MBAM) isn't an anti virus. It is an anti malware. While the puffery touts the exploit module blocking the ability of a file infecting virus prepending, appending or cavity injecting malicious code into legitimate files, it is incapable of removing malicious code once a file is infected. That includes trojanized or patched files.

MBAM has modules for signature detection, as well as detection and prevention of ransomware, rootkits and exploitation while blocking specific TLDs and known malicious IPs and sites.

In the Free Mode, it performs On Demand.
In the Paid-For mode it it performs its own version of On Access or also know as Real Time protection.

MBAM v3.7 is the same as v3.6 with some modifications but is basically the same good 'ol product.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

No issues here with that version.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What does this mean?
From https://www.malwarebytes.com/mwb-download/



> *Malwarebytes for Windows*
> Multiple layers of malware-crushing tech, including virus protection. Thorough malware and spyware removal. Specialized ransomware protection.


----------



## dlipman (Feb 14, 2013)

As I stated - puffery. Since MBAM can not remove malicious code that was prepended, appended or cavity injected into a legitimate file it can't be classed as an anti virus. They can say "protection" because the anti exploitation module may prevent a file infecting virus from infecting or trojanizing a file such as by Virut and Sality.

There are also other limitations like not supporting MAPI and VIM.

It also limits signature detections to Zero Day PE files.

Examples:
MBAM will not detect a Wimad trojan but it would block a Wimad from exploiting DRM.
MBAM will not detect a MS Office macro downloader trojan but will block the exploitation of MS Office from downloading and running a payload.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Thanks for your comments everyone. I just upgraded MBAM and so far so good, all settings retained, even the context menu.

If anyone is thinking of getting it for a new install the download is a free 14 day trial of Premium which includes 'real-time protection'. After 14 days it reverts to the Free version which only does on-demand (manually started) scanning.

https://www.malwarebytes.com (hover over the Explore button)


----------

